# LibreOffice install problems



## Drmgiver (Dec 13, 2012)

I am very new to FreeBSD.  I have been on it just a few days.  In general, coming from Linux, I like it even more.  However, I just attempted to install LibreOffice and it failed, both from ports, and pkg_add.  Can someone please help me with this?


----------



## chatwizrd (Dec 13, 2012)

Why not post some useful information so people can help you.


----------



## fonz (Dec 13, 2012)

Just saying "it failed" doesn't make it any easier for us to help you. Please explain in more detail what you did (i.e. what commands you typed) and what error messages you got.

Fonz


----------



## Drmgiver (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me you two.  I don't know what the problem was, but I am encountering more problems updating things.  Normally I would sit and figure them out, because in whole, I like how things are done here.  Unfortunately I have college to worry about.  So, for now, I need something easy, that "just works".  So for now, I am going to go back to Linux and use Lubuntu.  When school is out of the way, and I can sit and actually learn what I am doing, I am coming right back here and learning the heck out of this OS.  Looking forward to that actually, but right now I just don't have the time.  So again, thank you for your attention at the very least.  God bless y'all.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 14, 2012)

Drmgiver said:
			
		

> Thanks for getting back to me you two.  I don't know what the problem was, but I am encountering more problems updating things.  Normally I would sit and figure them out, because in whole, I like how things are done here.  Unfortunately I have college to worry about.  So, for now, I need something easy, that "just works".  So for now, I am going to go back to Linux and use Lubuntu.  When school is out of the way, and I can sit and actually learn what I am doing, I am coming right back here and learning the heck out of this OS.  Looking forward to that actually, but right now I just don't have the time.  So again, thank you for your attention at the very least.  God bless y'all.



Never heard of Lubuntu? Is that like mint?

For something that "just works" maybe look into getting a MACOSX box. Also using something like google docs may be also an option if you're worried about the possibility of losing your homework which could happen on any OS.

You don't want to have the same issue as this person: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dQiXHf0CEE

Seriously what a hassle. When I was your age we walked to 9 miles to school with no socks or shoes in the middle of winter blizzards and using a programmable calculator in class could be considered cheating. You kids and your internet enabled ipads.


----------



## Drmgiver (Dec 14, 2012)

I hate OSX.  Just ethically wrong IMO.  Charging for something that is based on something free is just wrong IMO.  I loved OS 7 & 8, and is where I started learning computers and building my passion for them, but 9 is where that ended.  Lubuntu is based on Ubuntu (like Mint is) but it features the LXDE desktop.  Of course because of the based on Ubuntu thing, it meets my "just works" standard.  I love the features of FreeBSD, but there definitely a learning curve to it that I don't have the time to meet right now.


----------



## kpa (Dec 14, 2012)

FYI, the idea of being able to commercialise and sell something that is freely distributable at the same is what is at the heart of the BSD licensing model. If you have a problem with that then I don't think BSD is for you.

Let's say that pfSense that is based on FreeBSD decided to go closed source and turn pfSense into a fully commercial product and started selling the pfSense firewall software the same way Apple sells OS X. You think anyone here would object to that? Probably yes. Would they have legal obligation to publish their modifications to FreeBSD? Absolutely not.

As you can see the BSD licensing activily supports and encourages what Apple is doing with OS X.


----------



## Drmgiver (Dec 14, 2012)

I didn't say it was a bad thing.  I said I didn't like it.  Big difference.   They have a right to do that, I just have a right not to use it.   Anyone else wants to do so, they can.  I object to it personally.  I don't think it is right.  Does that mean I think others shouldn't use it?  No.  I just think *I* shouldn't use it.   I believe, if it works for someone, they should use it.


----------

